# Forum Home Renovation Cladding  Installation instructions for colorbond corro cladding on walls

## Gado

I'd just like to read up on a bit of detail before making too many mistakes. I'm looking at colorbond for cladding the outside of a couple of new rooms I'm putting on to the house (owner builder). It should look smart and practical and I hope should be relatively straightforward to install. 
Ads and brochures everywhere, but there doesn't seem to be any good "how to do it" information on installing it on walls, although there is plenty for roofing.  
For example -  battens, vapour barriers and insulation, sealing out drafts, external and internal corners, how to finish up to door and window frames (and what depth for reveals), vermin proofing, best ways of cutting sheets....can't find much helpful about these things. 
I'll be grateful if anyone can point me in the right direction thanks! 
Gado

----------


## cyclic

Sorry mate, but that's why Plumbers used to do a 5 year apprenticeship.

----------


## BOB - Yes That BOB

> Sorry mate, but that's why Plumbers used to do a 5 year apprenticeship.

  Do you have to be a plumber to install metal wall cladding?

----------


## cyclic

> Do you have to be a plumber to install metal wall cladding?

  No, but in the 60's when I did my apprenticeship it was all Plumbers work whereas nowdays any one can do the sort of work Gado is talking about, but, to try and write a thesis on how to install wall cladding would take me forever considering I am a 2 finger typer.

----------


## Bloss

Maybe this will help http://www.bluescopesteel.com.au/fil...lMarch2012.pdf or Lysaght®: Installation Information

----------


## stevoh741

don't cut sheets with a grinder

----------


## Gado

Thank you Bloss, the bluescope manual is just what I needed and couldn't find. The wall flashing detail in it is very helpful.  
The lysaght video is great for roofing, I learnt a lot from it before doing a few different roofing jobs. Did the gutters too - maybe only 4.5 years to get my plumbers ticket now. 
The bluescope manual recommends a power saw with a metal cutting blade for cutting sheets. I have previously used a small angle grinder with a thin cutting disc (as taught to me by a licensed plumber...)- works well but acknowledge the hot bits of scurf can do damage. Lucky I'm in a dry inland climate. 
Thanks again guys for your generous sharing of experience! 
Cheers, Gado

----------


## ringtail

I dont see what plumbers have to do with it. No plumber touches this sort of job up here ( even though their licence covers it) and I wouldn't want a plumber anywhere near it if it were my house :Tongue:

----------


## intertd6

> Thank you Bloss, the bluescope manual is just what I needed and couldn't find. The wall flashing detail in it is very helpful.  
> The lysaght video is great for roofing, I learnt a lot from it before doing a few different roofing jobs. Did the gutters too - maybe only 4.5 years to get my plumbers ticket now. 
> The bluescope manual recommends a power saw with a metal cutting blade for cutting sheets. I have previously used a small angle grinder with a thin cutting disc (as taught to me by a licensed plumber...)- works well but acknowledge the hot bits of scurf can do damage. Lucky I'm in a dry inland climate. 
> Thanks again guys for your generous sharing of experience! 
> Cheers, Gado

  your plumber mate needs to be schooled on cutting of metal sheeting, cutting with grinding discs will void any warranty you have, it burns the ends & starts rusting.
regards inter

----------


## Bloss

> your plumber mate needs to be schooled on cutting of metal sheeting, cutting with grinding discs will void any warranty you have, it burns the ends & starts rusting.
> regards inter

    :What he said:  - and spatter also damages the paint finishes . . . the manufacturers have good reasons to recommend cutting using certain tools and not others

----------


## olmeri

Getting good looking corners can be a problem.  Go to www.shedblog.com and look for "Corro Corners".    They are a mix and match set that provide a vermin/ember proof corner seal ... and they look good!

----------


## toooldforthis

> Maybe this will help http://www.bluescopesteel.com.au/fil...lMarch2012.pdf or Lysaght®: Installation Information

  looking for the Bluescope link, that one no longer works.
and I get this for the Downloads  Home > Tools & Resources > Downloads  *Search Results* 
        Your search for *Walling & Cladding* returned *0* results.  
any ideas?

----------


## shauck

> looking for the Bluescope link, that one no longer works.
> and I get this for the Downloads Home > Tools & Resources > Downloads  *Search Results* 
>         Your search for *Walling & Cladding* returned *0* results.  
> any ideas?

  There are two links next to each other. Click on the second one (Lysaght) it will take you to a roofing and walling manual amongst others.

----------


## charlesb

> Getting good looking corners can be a problem.  Go to www.shedblog.com and look for "Corro Corners".    They are a mix and match set that provide a vermin/ember proof corner seal ... and they look good!

  Redirects to shedblog.co.uk   A search for "corro corners" returns nothing. 
<Edit> Ahh I see . . . should have been shedblog.com.au !

----------

